# CONGRATS to Chris Hatch and Saber



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

2013 has been a great year for Chris Hatch and his dog FC AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber. Chris is an amateur trainer-handler-owner who is also Saber's breeder. Saber has been trained by Chris 100%. 

Their year together:

Saber #1 high point Amateur dog in the country (per Field Trial News and Purina)
Saber #5 high point Open dog in the country
2 double headers in 2013
Saber earned 26-1/2 pts. in the Open in 2013
Saber earned 47 pts. in the Amateur in 2013
Total pts. in 2013: 73-1/2

Career total points so far: 163
I say "so far" because Saber is still running trials. He and Chris will be strong competitors in 2014. 

Hard work and long hours have brought this success and it could not happen to a nicer guy. Chris Hatch gives back to this sport in many ways, He judges trials every year and has for over 10 years. He is the president for a club who puts on 2 trials a year. He volunteers to help at trials put on by other clubs. He works at the nationals. 

We are thrilled for Chris and the year he has had with Saber. Fantastic dog -- Saber. Chris -- fantastic amateur-owner-handler and breeder of that fantastic dog. 

Don and Helen Graves


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Very nice dog and very nice owner/handler/trainer!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

one heck of a team, and since you havent done a Breeders Brag I will do one for you....

Congrats to FC AFC Saber on being the sire of a new: AFC Midnight Shooter - O/H by Pat and Deb Nicholls

Shooter is from the Saber x FC AFC Ruby B Gonia litter with breeders Don and Helen Graves

Kudos to ALL the connections


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

HOW TOTALLY AWESOME!! I met Chris in Colorado this year, and yes he is a great guy. He deserves the success.

And, of course, everyone knows he is on top of the Total All-Age Point Summary and will almost definitely get the FindRetrievers Dog of the Year Award!

What a nice, nice dog Saber has turned out to be. I am keeping a clear female from my breeding just so I can breed her to him!!


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Man that's impressive. Has saber bred much? From Tammy's post it appears he is the dreaded carrier. Dogs like this are the ones I want pups out of. That record is nuts.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Very Impressive, Congrats


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't know those involved but would like to say WELL DONE! Congratulations to all concerned. AWESOME JOB!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Chris got his start in NAHRA many years ago and continued on into field trials. He is one those genunine people you meet ever once in a while: friendly, giving and extremely humble. He and Saber have worked very hard. Congratulations Chris.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes, Saber is an EIC carrier. Two weeks ago he was bred to an EIC clear daughter of Shaq and our Ruby. We could not be happier. Another Shaq x Ruby daughter will be bred to him when she comes into season next spring. Saber is an excellent choice as he seems to nick with Carbon's line. Ruby's first litter was from Saber (Ruby is a Carbon daughter). 5 were on the Derby list in 2010, 7 became QAA, and now 3 of them are AFC's. Two others are working on their AFC and could do it next year. Amateur trained and handled. 

Helen


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks for the news Helen. Chris & Saber have been a great source of pride as a Smartwork team. Chris has done a masterful job, and what a dog!!! Congratulations to a true dream team.

Evan


----------

